# Drinking & Burning



## Northern NH Mike (Nov 14, 2021)

In a recent post I mentioned that I was enjoying a drink while my stove was running one of its first burns of the season.  A number of other members discussed a regional variation on what I was drinking.  Just curious what folks like to sip once the stove is cruising on a quiet evening.

My go to drinks tend to be whisky based; Hot Toddy and an Old Fashioned, but a rum and cider Stone Fence makes an appearance.

What say you


----------



## MTY (Nov 14, 2021)

Tea.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 14, 2021)

I tend to live life on the edge with Swiss Miss, with marshmallows.    My latest box advertises 33% extra per packet.  'Cause I like it strong!


----------



## Bad LP (Nov 14, 2021)

It was bourbon or gin a year ago. Now it's a beer or 4.


----------



## begreen (Nov 14, 2021)

Usually a good scotch, bourbon or Irish whiskey, neat.


----------



## rottiman (Nov 14, 2021)

H-2-0


----------



## Montanalocal (Nov 14, 2021)

A cup of hot black coffee with a shot of Jamisons in it.


----------



## Grizzerbear (Nov 14, 2021)

I don't mind a snort of old corn liquor ever now and then. Normally it's just a michelob ultra though.


----------



## enordy (Nov 14, 2021)

Depends - usually go to the browns for the winter - rye, splash of water and ice.  Tonight its port.


----------



## woodey (Nov 14, 2021)

Two fingers of 9 year single barrel Knob Creek bourbon along with a few thick slices of hickory smoked cheddar works for me.


----------



## Dix (Nov 14, 2021)

White wine on the rocks


----------



## tlc1976 (Nov 14, 2021)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I tend to live life on the edge with Swiss Miss, with marshmallows.    My latest box advertises 33% extra per packet.  'Cause I like it strong!


I prefer to eat the Swiss Miss with marshmallows right from the can. Nice crunchy fudgy treat. For drink it’s either my well water, Powerade, or lemon Brisk.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 15, 2021)

one of the b's.    beer or bourbon. porters  or  (knob creek or michters)


----------



## all night moe (Nov 15, 2021)

Coffee.....

Then there are times i may tip a couple beers. I usually don't drink much during the winter months.


----------



## Gearhead660 (Nov 15, 2021)

A nice dark beer.


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Nov 15, 2021)

begreen said:


> Usually a good scotch, bourbon or Irish whiskey, neat.


I've recently enjoyed swapping out bourbon for rye in a few drinks.


----------



## begreen (Nov 15, 2021)

Northern NH Mike said:


> I've recently enjoyed swapping out bourbon for rye in a few drinks.


My son is educating me on the finer points of spirits. I got him a Japanese whiskey that was excellent. Suntori Toki.


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Nov 17, 2021)

begreen said:


> My son is educating me on the finer points of spirits. I got him a Japanese whiskey that was excellent. Suntori Toki.


My brother in law is a real fan of Japanese whisky.  I will be sampling some this Thanksgiving.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2021)

Northern NH Mike said:


> My brother in law is a real fan of Japanese whisky.  I will be sampling some this Thanksgiving.


Lucky you! I can't afford most of them.


----------



## stoveliker (Nov 23, 2021)

Depends. Beer, wine (red). Bourbon, cognac, some (most not) rum. A little. Gotta be able to swing the axe safely after all.


----------



## Montanalocal (Nov 24, 2021)

I have one hard and fast rule.  No alcohol before using a chain saw.  After the sawing is done, a little is OK when splitting or stacking.


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Nov 28, 2021)

begreen said:


> Lucky you! I can't afford most of them.


Cheap bastard never offered.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2021)

Montanalocal said:


> I have one hard and fast rule.  No alcohol before using a chain saw.  After the sawing is done, a little is OK when splitting or stacking.


I adopted the same rule for any big project, including moving a stove. Years ago I invited a bunch of friends over to repair a carpenter ant damaged corner of the cabin I was staying in, offering free beer and pizza. Big mistake. The demolition got done and by that point they were too drunk to proceed and were making a mess of the job. I sent them home and the next day a sober friend and I worked on the repairs. Now the beer and pizza come out when the job is done and all that's left is cleanup.


----------



## Northern NH Mike (Nov 29, 2021)

Montanalocal said:


> I have one hard and fast rule.  No alcohol before using a chain saw.  After the sawing is done, a little is OK when splitting or stacking.


The past few years I've noticed that after a session with the chain saw and maul I feel like I've gotten run over by a truck.  A taste of whisky or two usually helps settle things later that evening.


----------



## woodey (Nov 29, 2021)

Northern NH Mike said:


> The past few years I've noticed that after a session with the chain saw and maul I feel like I've gotten run over by a truck.  A taste of whisky or two usually helps settle things later that evening.


It sure doesn’t hurt. Heading back to your state again next week and will be sure to restock on the good stuff.


----------



## enordy (Nov 29, 2021)

Northern NH Mike said:


> The past few years I've noticed that after a session with the chain saw and maul I feel like I've gotten run over by a truck.  A taste of whisky or two usually helps settle things later that evening.


I was up in Sullivan County this past weekend, can't say I was amazed I had to snowblow the surprise 7" at the grans house on Saturday...got into his Buds after that....


----------



## xman23 (Jan 10, 2022)

A bottle of red or monkey shoulder scotch, A nice leaf cigar. fire pit, 60/ 70 rock. Actually that's a summer evening on the deck at the cabin.


----------



## woodey (Jan 14, 2022)

Recently changed my go to winter favorite Bourbon from Knob Creek to  Jefferson's Reserve Very Old Very Small Batch. If you like Bourbon this is one worth trying.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 15, 2022)

hi woodey have you tried michters or rabbit hole? both top notch. the only unfortunate thing about cold and burning the stove is it's too cold to burn the fireplace. my stove has no glass and they didn't make one.


----------



## woodey (Jan 15, 2022)

fbelec said:


> hi woodey have you tried michters or rabbit hole? both top notch. the only unfortunate thing about cold and burning the stove is it's to cold to burn the fireplace. my stove has no glass and they didn't make one.


Thanks for the info, the rabbit hole sounds nice, next time I am in N.H. I will pick some up.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 16, 2022)

that's where i got it New Hampshire Liquor store. cheap money


----------



## woodey (Jan 16, 2022)

You may be needing a little Rabbit Hole to help forget last nights game


----------



## fbelec (Jan 17, 2022)

woodey said:


> You may be needing a little Rabbit Hole to help forget last nights game


that's for sure. feel bad for mac jones he was trying but only bourne was help. the rest didn't do their job


----------



## woodey (Jan 23, 2022)

Elijah Craig small Batch is a very good bourbon at a nice price .


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 23, 2022)

Yes, always a bottle of that ready here.


----------



## woodey (Jan 23, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Yes, always a bottle of that ready here.


Bought some today. My first time drinking some. 🥃👍


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 23, 2022)

If you like that flavor profile, I suggest Buffalo Trace as well. Affordable too.


----------



## woodey (Jan 23, 2022)

Was looking for some Buffalo Trace but none in stock locally, looking forward to trying some !


----------



## woodey (Jan 23, 2022)

woodey said:


> Was looking for some Buffalo Trace but none in stock locally, looking forward to trying some !





woodey said:


> Was looking for some Buffalo Trace but none in stock locally, looking forward to trying some !


Small town with only 2 liquor stores, both said Buffalo was hard for them to get and was gone quickly upon arrival.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 23, 2022)

Same here; it's been hit or miss for buffalo Trace.


----------



## woodey (Jan 23, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Same here; it's been hit or miss for buffalo Trace.


Checked out their website the other day and it said that they were undergoing renovations at the distillery and some whiskeys may be in short supply temporarily but I didn’t look to see what date that was posted.


----------



## begreen (Jan 26, 2022)

Got a new-to-us cat last week from a friend. He's settling in nicely and is a very chill dude. The only problem is that he likes a dram before bedtime and only the good stuff.


----------



## stoveliker (Jan 26, 2022)

Lol. My cat eats fire only.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 27, 2022)

if he's cool let him. my 2 cats have a hair across their --s


----------



## fbelec (Jan 27, 2022)

but two cats sleep in front of the stove. the male likes the fireplace when it's lit. watches the fire


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2022)

Our beautiful boy is gone. He was killed by a hit and run driver right in front of the house. Never stopped. 2022 is off to a really crappy start.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm sorry, begreen. Not even stopping to apologize - it's inconceivable.

I hope the year will only slowly go up from here.


----------



## stoveliker (Feb 12, 2022)

Rereading begreen s post, I hope.my interpretation that it was a cat (because of the post above it) was right.

If not, then I sincerely apologize. A cat is truly bad; they are part of the family. The other thing that is on my mind is unmentionably bad.


----------



## fbelec (Feb 13, 2022)

so sorry to hear that begreen. thoughts and prayers go out to you and yours.


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 13, 2022)

EatenByLimestone said:


> I tend to live life on the edge with Swiss Miss, with marshmallows.    My latest box advertises 33% extra per packet.  'Cause I like it strong!




Remember.....the first step on the road to recovery begins with admitting there is a problem!  😂


----------



## yooperdave (Feb 13, 2022)

Scotch or rum here.  Not as common,  a bourbon.  Always neat.  Always.

Maybe twice a month.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 13, 2022)

yooperdave said:


> Remember.....the first step on the road to recovery begins with admitting there is a problem!  😂


I'm waiting until I crash and burn before I shed these wild ways!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 15, 2022)

begreen said:


> Our beautiful boy is gone. He was killed by a hit and run driver right in front of the house. Never stopped. 2022 is off to a really crappy start.



 . . . truly sorry to hear this.

A few years back I had a wicked cool Manx-mix that I absolutely loved. He would come out and just chill with me and my friends around the camp fire. One day he went out and never came back.

After that my wife and I decided that our cats would no longer free roam. It doesn't mean we don't let them outside as we built Catcatraz -- a large, outdoor pen. It just means we don't have to worry about them getting hit, eaten, attacked or what have you . . . and a benefit is the local bird population is not being decimated.


----------



## woodey (Apr 3, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Same here; it's been hit or miss for buffalo Trace.


Finally  scored some B.T.  Went  to Canada today , first time since the pandemic. On the way home I stopped at the duty free store to look around and found Buffalo Trace for 28.95 Canadian. Purchased 6 so I hope I like it.


----------



## stoveliker (Apr 3, 2022)

Wow, you dive in deep...

$29 Canadian is a decent price tho.


----------



## woodey (Apr 3, 2022)

stoveliker said:


> Wow, you dive in deep...
> 
> $29 Canadian is a decent price tho.


Oops, $27.95
Stocking up for next winter!!


----------



## fbelec (Apr 4, 2022)

years ago i use to go to Montreal for drag racing event. everytime i were to come back i would get asked if i bought anything there that i was bringing home and the one time i tried to bring home some Brodeur (i think that's how it is spelled) because i couldn't get it anywhere around here i got searched. they told me any more than a 1 oz has a tarif. that was tuff i was to leave it or pay which came to 28 dollars a case and i had 3. not much now that 28 dollar tarif but back in the 80's that was a lot.  how did you get it across the border????


----------



## woodey (Apr 4, 2022)

fbelec said:


> years ago i use to go to Montreal for drag racing event. everytime i were to come back i would get asked if i bought anything there that i was bringing home and the one time i tried to bring home some Brodeur (i think that's how it is spelled) because i couldn't get it anywhere around here i got searched. they told me any more than a 1 oz has a tarif. that was tuff i was to leave it or pay which came to 28 dollars a case and i had 3. not much now that 28 dollar tarif but back in the 80's that was a lot.  how did you get it across the border????


I went knowing I would have to pay duty tax on the bourbon, so when asked if I was bringing anything back I declared what I had purchased. Wasn't going to attempt "smuggling" it as they knew I was over and back in 15 minutes.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 4, 2022)

we told them too but it didn't get us anything but a payment 3 brodour and 3 molson xxx i tried to be nice


----------

